# طلب مساعدة من أخى المهندس dulcemohamed بخصوص مشكله فى الإستحلاب



## chemist.ahmedfathy (28 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم يا باشمهندس , أتمنى من الله أن تكون فى أحسن حال وأن ينعم الله عليك براحة البال .
طبعا بعد فضل الله ثم شرحك للإستحلاب ولقيمة ال hlb , ولكن واجهتنى مشكله وهى انى حاولت أعمل كريم بين الماء والزيت البرافين والانيت 16 الى هو cetyl alcohol واستخدمت ال emulsifier تراى إيثانول امين ولما دورت على قيمة ال hlb لكل واحد منهم زيت البرافين = 10 , والانيت 16 = 15.5 , والتراى = 12 , وعملت كمية الزيوت بنسبة 30 فى الميه ونسبة الانيت 25 فى الميه من الزيوت وزيت البرافين 75 يعنى لو حضرتك جيت حسبتها حتجد قيمة ال hlb بين ال 11 وال 13 وهو نفس نطاق التراى ايثانول امين للاستحلاب وعندما قمت بعمل عملية الاستحلاب للاسف لم تتم وحدث فصل لطبقتين الماء والزيت , فهل هناك شىء ما خاطىء انا عملته , والى شاكك فيه بصراحه هو قيمة ال hlb للانيت 16 الشيكاره مكتوب عليها cetyl alcohol يعنى المفروض قيمة ال hlb 15.5 بس بالرغم من كده محصلش الاستحلاب ولكن لما وضعت بدال التراى وضعت ديهى كوارت حدث الاستحلاب فما الخطاء الذى فعلته لكى لا يحدث الاستحلاب , وجزاك الله عنى خير الجزاء .


----------



## dulcemohamed (29 ديسمبر 2013)

على حسب النسب المئوية للزيوت الى انت قلتها من ستيل الكحول والبرافين هيكون قيمة hlb المطلوبة للاستحلاب 11.38 
بالتالى تقدر تستخدم خليط من توين 80 وسبين 80 بالنسب الاتيه 66.2% توين 80 مع 33.8 سبين 80 
على الجانب الاخر حكاية استخدام تراى ايثانول امين كاميلسفير انا مش مقتنع بيها . تحياتى


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (29 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> على حسب النسب المئوية للزيوت الى انت قلتها من ستيل الكحول والبرافين هيكون قيمة hlb المطلوبة للاستحلاب 11.38
> بالتالى تقدر تستخدم خليط من توين 80 وسبين 80 بالنسب الاتيه 66.2% توين 80 مع 33.8 سبين 80
> على الجانب الاخر حكاية استخدام تراى ايثانول امين كاميلسفير انا مش مقتنع بيها . تحياتى



جزاك الله كل الخير يا باشمهندس , بس انا عملت بيه كذا استحلاب قبل كده وعمل استحلاب جميل جدا وقيمة ال hlb له هى 12 يعنى المفروض يكون الرينج بتاع الاستحلاب بتاعه من 11 لحد 13 بالرغم من كده معملهاش , لكن لما وضعت الديهى كورات عمل الاستحلاب , وما هو الاسم الكيميائى للديهى كوارت وما هو قيمة ال hlb له , وجزاك الله خيرا على مساعدتك دى ليا .


----------



## dulcemohamed (29 ديسمبر 2013)

ياريت الاستاذ عبدالقادر يوضحلنا ليه بتستخدموا تراى ايثانول امين ك ايملسفير وايه قيمة HLB ليه؟
اعتقد دى هيى كوارت وياريت تكتب اسمها بالانجلش بس عموما انا متوقع انها تكون داى استر للتراى ايثانول امين Di Ester of Tri ethanol amine والنوع ده من المركبات بيكون اسمها Ester Quat .


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (29 ديسمبر 2013)

ده اسمها بالانجليزى يا باشمهندسdehyquart وفى انواع منه كتيره بس النوع الى بنعمل بيه استحلاب مع شمع البلسم او كحول السيتيل ويطلق عليه ايضا ماء البلسم , كمان ليا سؤال بعد اذنك هل من الممكن إستخدام الصوادا الكاويه لرفع ال ph فى الشامبو ثم المعادله بالستريك اسيد ام لا , انا عارف انه برا الموضوع بس ما بصدق ترد على أسألتى والله أستحملنى بقى معلش , وجزاك الله عنى خير الجزاء .


----------



## dulcemohamed (29 ديسمبر 2013)

زى متوقعت عموما ديهاى كوارت المفروض انها اتصنعت كمنعمات لو كانت منعمات ملابس بتكون عبارة عن داى استر لتراى ايثانول امين لو كانت منعمات شعر بتكون عبارة عن تراى ميثيل امونيوم مرتبط بسلسلة كربونية لسيتيل او ستيرك اسيد.
انا مش لاقى سبب لاستخدامها كمادة استحلاب اكتر من ان تركيبها الكيميائى ممكن يسمح بنوع من الاستحلاب وياريت بما انك اشتغلت بيها كمادة استحلاب تقولنا المنتج بيفضل ثابت لمدة اد ايه يعنى بيحصل فصل بعد فترة للمنتج ولا لأ؟
بالنسبة لموضوع رفع بى اتش انا مش فاهم ليه هترفع بى اتش وبعدين تنزله تانى ؟ياريت تفيدنا
على اى حال في الشامبو دايما استعمل قاعدة gentel بلاش القواعد aggresive تقدر تستعمل تراى ايثانول امين او الامينو بروبانول . تحياتى


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (29 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> زى متوقعت عموما ديهاى كوارت المفروض انها اتصنعت كمنعمات لو كانت منعمات ملابس بتكون عبارة عن داى استر لتراى ايثانول امين لو كانت منعمات شعر بتكون عبارة عن تراى ميثيل امونيوم مرتبط بسلسلة كربونية لسيتيل او ستيرك اسيد.
> انا مش لاقى سبب لاستخدامها كمادة استحلاب اكتر من ان تركيبها الكيميائى ممكن يسمح بنوع من الاستحلاب وياريت بما انك اشتغلت بيها كمادة استحلاب تقولنا المنتج بيفضل ثابت لمدة اد ايه يعنى بيحصل فصل بعد فترة للمنتج ولا لأ؟
> بالنسبة لموضوع رفع بى اتش انا مش فاهم ليه هترفع بى اتش وبعدين تنزله تانى ؟ياريت تفيدنا
> على اى حال في الشامبو دايما استعمل قاعدة gentel بلاش القواعد aggresive تقدر تستعمل تراى ايثانول امين او الامينو بروبانول . تحياتى



جزاك الله كل الخير يا باشمهندس , بالنسبه اولا لماء المبلسم مشوفتهوش لحد الان عمل فصل ومدى ثبات لحد الان فى عملية الإستحلاب , اما بالنسبة لرفع ال بى إتش فانا عايز ارفعها علشان اسرع عملية تحويل التليوز لجل لان التيلوز بينشط عند بى إتش 9 تقريبا وحرجع انزلها تانى بملح الليمون بعد اما يتحول لجيل .


----------



## 83moris (29 ديسمبر 2013)

تحياتي للجميع
التراي ايتانول امين انا استخدمتة مرات عديدة لاستحلاب الكريم المكون من نفس المكونات اللي ذكرها م احمد
لكن من حوالي شهر حصلت نفس المششكلة معايا وما اتحلتش غير لما غيرت مصدر التراي
جرب اخي الفاضل تراي من مكان تاني وان شاء الله المشكله ها تتحل
بالتوفيق


----------



## mido_lordship (30 ديسمبر 2013)

وانا ايضا لفترة عملت منه كريم من نفس المواصفات ولم تواجهني اي مشاكل


----------



## dulcemohamed (30 ديسمبر 2013)

انا لسه مستنى حد يرد عليا ويفهمنى الية عمل تراى ايثانول امين ك اميلسفير ؟ افيدونا افادكم الله


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*استحلاب*

عارف زمااان كنا بنصبن جزء من الشموع بالبوركس او باى قاعدة ومنها التراى علشان هذا الجزء يقوم بعمل الايملسفسر وخلصت الشغلانه بتوافر انواع عديده من مواد الاستحلاب


----------



## mido_lordship (30 ديسمبر 2013)

TRIETHANOLAMINEcan also be used to alkalize long-chain fatty acids such as 
lauryl, ricinoleic, oleic and stearic acids, forming TRIETHANOLAMINEsoap that 
is soluble in water with an emulsifying effect in liquid soap-base detergent 
formulations and in transparent pine oil-based disinfectants, promoting a 
blooming effect when the disinfectant is diluted in water.


----------



## dulcemohamed (30 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا يا كبيرنا
شكرا ميدو 
يعنى الفكرة انك بتحول الشمع او الحمض لصابون ذائب بسده كده يبقى اسمه استحلاب ولا استكراد هههههههههههه


----------



## mido_lordship (30 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> شكرا يا كبيرنا
> شكرا ميدو
> يعنى الفكرة انك بتحول الشمع او الحمض لصابون ذائب بسده كده يبقى اسمه استحلاب ولا استكراد هههههههههههه


لا نرجع بالذاكره لموضوع الفطيرة بالسجق والبيتزا هنا الرجالة بتتصرف ياكبير
يعني فيه عربية اسمها باين بولو نيز العربية دي كل اللي بيصنعوها اساسا تقريبا بطلوا الشغلانة دي ومع ذلك بيركب لها قطع غيار والدنيا جميلة ههههههههههههههههههههههه :7:


----------



## dulcemohamed (30 ديسمبر 2013)

mido_lordship قال:


> لا نرجع بالذاكره لموضوع الفطيرة بالسجق والبيتزا هنا الرجالة بتتصرف ياكبير
> يعني فيه عربية اسمها باين بولو نيز العربية دي كل اللي بيصنعوها اساسا تقريبا بطلوا الشغلانة دي ومع ذلك بيركب لها قطع غيار والدنيا جميلة ههههههههههههههههههههههه :7:


هههههههههههههههههه عندك حق هى فطيرة بالسجق بس صاحب المحل مصمم يبيعها انها بيتزا بالتونة 
دا برده بيفكرنى الاستاذ عبدالقادر حكالى عن تكسابون هينكل الى لسه موجود في السوق ومنتجات كوجنس الى لسه موجوده في السوق وجديدة مع ان كوجنس استحوذت عليها basf بس تقريبا مصر كوكب منفصل يلا الله يعينكم


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (30 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (30 ديسمبر 2013)

ماهى الحاجات دى عايزة العواجيز اللى زىى يا محمد باشا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (30 ديسمبر 2013)

ده بيفكرنى سنة92 كنت فى معرض الاصباغ والراتنجات ببلجيكا وكانت شركة هولز عامله ايملسفير جديد اختراع يحول الالكيد الى مستحلب تقريبا لسه نازل مصر مع الثورة المجيده


----------



## dulcemohamed (30 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> ماهى الحاجات دى عايزة العواجيز اللى زىى يا محمد باشا


ههههههههههه عقر من يومك يا كبيرنا ربنا يخليك ويديلك الصحه


----------



## dulcemohamed (30 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> ده بيفكرنى سنة92 كنت فى معرض الاصباغ والراتنجات ببلجيكا وكانت شركة هولز عامله ايملسفير جديد اختراع يحول الالكيد الى مستحلب تقريبا لسه نازل مصر مع الثورة المجيده


ههههههههههههههههههههه انا عايز اعرف انهى ثورة يا استاذ اصل الثورات بقت كتير اليومين دول


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (30 ديسمبر 2013)

مش لما نعرف احنا هنا الاول هههههه


----------



## dulcemohamed (30 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههه لما تعرف ياريت تبقى تبعتلى sms يا استاذ


----------



## 83moris (30 ديسمبر 2013)

طيب دلوقت المشكلة فين؟
ما هو مش كل مرة ها اقول التراي بايظ


----------

